# New York Pass on Sale



## tombo (Jul 29, 2011)

The New York Pass has 55 top attractions in New York covered for one price for the number of consecutive days you choose (1,2,3,or 7 day passes). You get a food on foot tour, Top of The Rock, Madame Toussads, Empire state bldg observation deck, New york Skyride, Nbc Tour,Cloisters, Gugenheim, MOMA, backstage radio city tour, Sailing boat tours, power boat tours, water taxis, Rock n roll bike tours of brooklyn bridge and central park, mob tours, TV and film site tours, Carnegie Hall tours, statue of liberty and ellis island ferry, intrepid museum, etc, etc, etc.
https://www.newyorkpass.com/attractions/

The regular price is $200 for 7 days and $155 for 3 days. They often run the 7 day pass for $190 and the 3 day for $140.

From now until Sunday the 7 day is $160 and the 3 day is $124.
https://www.newyorkpass.com/prices.aspx

With these passes you skip the lines and go straight in most attractions. You don't get statue of liberty crown access but you do get the ferry to the the statue and to ellis island. You can do as many things as you can for one price. I am getting the 7 day pass and if I average $24 a day I am ahead. Most attractions are about $20 with many like circle cruises, bike tours, food on foot coming in at around $50. If I do just 2 things a day at an average of $25 each, that is $350 worth of attractions for $160. I think I will average closer to 3 a day putting my $160 purchase a steal for the $525 of admission tickets I didn't have to buy (double the savings for both of us).

We bought the Chicago Go card last summer and loved it, however the New York Go pass is not unlimited attractions like Chicago is, you buy the number of attractions you want to visit. The 10 attraction new York Explorer pass is on sale for $170.99. For $11 LESS you can get 55 attractions vs 10.
http://www.smartdestinations.com/new-york-attractions-and-tours/_d_Nyc-p1.html?pass=Nyc_Prod_Exp

For any who have not used these, they are great. You walk up to any covered attraction, they swipe the card, and you are in. If it is boring or not what you hoped, walk out. It isn't like you spent $20 to $50 and feel obligated to look at every display. With the card i will go to the top of the empire state building again, somethin I would not do if I had to buy the ticket. I might do the New York Skyride for free where i wouldn't pay $49 to do it. I will visit some marginal attractions using the card. As I said it costs me nothing and who knows I might like it.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 29, 2011)

Make sure you get your visa.


ps. Have great time.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 29, 2011)

Tombo,
Thanks again. Got mine but it ws $175 for the 7 day/$235 for the 7 day Hop-on/Hop-off version ... the one that I booked.

Too much fun for my end of May 2012 trip ....  

Good for 1 year from date of purchase.


----------



## tombo (Jul 30, 2011)

They raised the price to $175.I went back to my original e-mail and it said if the offer did not show up to use a promo code and you can still get the $160 sale price on a 7 day pass. As Linda said they are good for 1 year from date of purchase.

https://www.newyorkpass.com/prices.aspx

Go back to the prices, choose your number of tickets, click the red bar which says "edit basket". On this page down low in the center where it says that sometimes they offer a promotional code, there is a box.  Enter " mail2037" in the space and hit submit code. That will get you the 7 day passes for $160 each supposedly through Sunday. I just entered the code and it still works. 
Sorry I didn't give the promo code earlier but when I first submitted the web site $160 automatically was the sale price. Now you need the code, but the good news is that you have the code for any who are interested.

Once again the promo code is:      mail2037

PS Linda the hop on hop off sale price is still $235 even with the code, so it wouldn't have saved you anything on the tickets you bought.


  .


----------



## tombo (Aug 12, 2011)

If any are interested the code ( mail2037 )
 still gets you passes for $160 each


----------



## springhill (Aug 22, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for posting this.  6 of us are going in November so am going to buy this by tomorrow.  Seems code doesn't work on bus pass.  Does anyone know how much walking is involved if staying in Times Square and doing the main 1st timer tours?


----------



## Nickfromct (Aug 22, 2011)

springhill said:


> Thanks for posting this.  6 of us are going in November so am going to buy this by tomorrow.  Seems code doesn't work on bus pass.  Does anyone know how much walking is involved if staying in Times Square and doing the main 1st timer tours?



Walking from Times Square you can do the Empire State building, Rockafeller Center, Times Square (obviously), St. Patrick's.  Things like Statue of Liberty, Central Park, MOMA, Museum of Natural History, Ground Zero all require transportation. I would get a map of NYC and plot all the things you want to do during your stay and do the ones located near each other on the same day.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2011)

Is there an advantage of this pass over the New York Citypass that sells for $79?  http://www.citypass.com/new-york

I only have so much tourist energy in me, and this seems like a cheaper way to see the same stuff.  ???

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 22, 2011)

Nickfromct said:


> Walking from Times Square you can do the Empire State building, Rockafeller Center, Times Square (obviously), St. Patrick's.  Things like Statue of Liberty, Central Park, MOMA, Museum of Natural History, Ground Zero all require transportation. I would get a map of NYC and plot all the things you want to do during your stay and do the ones located near each other on the same day.



You could also consider buying a 7 day metro pass.  This allow you access to the entire metro system for 7 days.  $29 for 7 days, unlimited use. Worth looking into.  If you fly into LGA you can get bus/subway access from there to anywhere in the city.  It is not a tour, but rather regular metro service.

http://www.mta.info/metrocard/mcgtreng.htm#unlimited

The hop on hop off is a tour bus, it goes in a loop all day, not always directly where you want to go.


----------



## Nickfromct (Aug 23, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> You could also consider buying a 7 day metro pass.  This allow you access to the entire metro system for 7 days.  $29 for 7 days, unlimited use. Worth looking into.  If you fly into LGA you can get bus/subway access from there to anywhere in the city.  It is not a tour, but rather regular metro service.
> 
> http://www.mta.info/metrocard/mcgtreng.htm#unlimited
> 
> The hop on hop off is a tour bus, it goes in a loop all day, not always directly where you want to go.



with bus and subway fare at $2.25 one-way, the metro card seems like a no brainer if you are going to be running around the city the whole week.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 23, 2011)

Nickfromct said:


> Walking from Times Square you can do the Empire State building, Rockafeller Center, Times Square (obviously), St. Patrick's.  Things like Statue of Liberty, Central Park, MOMA, Museum of Natural History, Ground Zero all require transportation. I would get a map of NYC and plot all the things you want to do during your stay and do the ones located near each other on the same day.



Central Park and MOMA are definitely walkable from Times Square. 

The Museum of Natural History is a bit farther, at 79th and CPW, but still walkable--it's about two miles. The Metropolitan Museum would be a good long walk, at 80th and Fifth, but it's doable if you like to walk. Statue of Liberty, Ground Zero, Staten Island Ferry--those you need to take transportation to. 

Remember for some tourist destinations it can be cheaper to take a cab if you have two or three or four people in your group. Those subway fares add up fast!


----------



## tombo (Aug 23, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Is there an advantage of this pass over the New York Citypass that sells for $79?  http://www.citypass.com/new-york
> 
> I only have so much tourist energy in me, and this seems like a cheaper way to see the same stuff.  ???
> 
> Dave



The $79 pass has a total of 6 attractions vs 55 attractions on the New York Pass.  The New York Pass has all 6 City Pass attractions plus 49 that city pass does not. 

Here are some of the 49 things new York Pass has that city pass does not and the cost if you pay for them without the NY Pass: 
Rock and roll Central park bike tour ($49 retail), Bike Brooklyn Bridge ($49), Carnegie Hall Tours($10), Clipper ship Tall ship tours($39), Shearwater Sailing ships ($45), Hop on Hop Off Water Taxis($25), Food on Foot tours ($49), Intrepid Museum ($24), NBC Studio Tour($ 19), Wall Street walks ($23), Madam Toussad's ($35), The Cloisters Museum and Gardens($20), Radio City Music Hall Stage Tour ($19), NYC Mob Tours( $49), Real Bronx Tour with Bronx Zoo and Yankee Stadium($45), Cetral Park TV and Movie Sites walking tour ($22), Uptown New York TV and Movie sites bus tour($32), Tribute WTC visitor center($10), Tour at Lincoln Center ($15), Harlem One Stop Walking Tour ($25), Harry Potter exhibit Times Square($25), New York Skyride ($45), Circle Cruise Lines ($36), NY City Bike Rental ($39), NY Botanical Gardens ($20),etc, etc, etc. 

Compare 6 attractions for $79 vs 55 attractions for $160. Buy the NY pass for $79 and do the Food on foot ($49) and the Central Park Bike Tour ($49) and you have spent more than the NYpass costs. Add on a fewmoreof the above an you are way ahead. If I average 3 attractions a day for 7 days the 21 attractions only cost me less than $8 each. 2 attractions a day for 7 days puts each 14 attractions at less than $12 an attraction. I have researched it and I will save a lot of money because I feel sure that I will make more than 25 visits in 7 days.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2011)

tombo said:


> The $79 pass has a total of 6 attractions vs 55 attractions on the New York Pass.  The New York Pass has all 6 City Pass attractions plus 49 that city pass does not.




Thanks.  The short answer is that all those other things are included, IF you're going to use them.  I completely agree with you that it's a killer deal, but man, I'd need a vacation to get over my vacation!  

Dave


----------



## JessicaBam (Mar 27, 2012)

tombo said:


> The $79 pass has a total of 6 attractions vs 55 attractions on the New York Pass.  The New York Pass has all 6 City Pass attractions plus 49 that city pass does not.
> 
> Here are some of the 49 things new York Pass has that city pass does not and the cost if you pay for them without the NY Pass:
> Rock and roll Central park bike tour ($49 retail), Bike Brooklyn Bridge ($49), Carnegie Hall Tours($10), Clipper ship Tall ship tours($39), Shearwater Sailing ships ($45), Hop on Hop Off Water Taxis($25), Food on Foot tours ($49), Intrepid Museum ($24), NBC Studio Tour($ 19), Wall Street walks ($23), Madam Toussad's ($35), The Cloisters Museum and Gardens($20), Radio City Music Hall Stage Tour ($19), NYC Mob Tours( $49), Real Bronx Tour with Bronx Zoo and Yankee Stadium($45), Cetral Park TV and Movie Sites walking tour ($22), Uptown New York TV and Movie sites bus tour($32), Tribute WTC visitor center($10), Tour at Lincoln Center ($15), Harlem One Stop Walking Tour ($25), Harry Potter exhibit Times Square($25), New York Skyride ($45), Circle Cruise Lines ($36), NY City Bike Rental ($39), NY Botanical Gardens ($20),etc, etc, etc.
> ...


Of you want to save even more i recommend to all women Central Park Bike Rental - they give free rentals to women


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 27, 2012)

This could be interesting for a 'stay-cation'


----------

